# Pictures of the herd.



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Decided it's been awhile since posting photos and figured it was time to post some more!

First are my intermediate doelings.
Faithful Crown Time For Honey "Honey"
2x Res. Champion & 2x Grand Champion
Her sire is Zepher whose pictured below. She's being bred to Pruittville's L&N Dreamwer who is Misty's Sire.









Faithful Crown Lady's Moon Kiss "Eclipse"
3rd place out of 9 
She is out of Hanah by Milo (Both are pictured below.)
+Might be for sale next year+









Faithful Crown Sunshine Kisses "Sunny"
She is out of Georgia (Hannah's daughter) by Milo. (Milo is pictured below.)
+Might be for sale next year+









My Junior Kid.
RW MS Dream Maker "Misty"
1x Res. Champion 2x 1st place 2x 2nd place & 1x 5th (out of 15)
She is out of Orchy (pictured below) by Dream Weaver.
I LOVE this doe. She is just so stylish. She's an eye catcher for sure when she's in the ring. She's the kind that walks in and struts her stuff. lol









My longely dry yearling Lamancha.
Goddess Caprines RC Surlina 2 "Leah"
4th place doe.
She's being bred to Zepher. (pictured below)









My milkers.
RW Smoothie Delight "Delilah"
She is being bred to Pruittville's L&N Dream Weaver.









RW MS Matchless Orchestra "Orchy"
She's being bred to Zepher.









Twin-Reflection CG Lady Hannah "Hannah"
She's being bred to Zepher.
+Might be for sale next year.+









The Stinky Boys. NO critiquing. These boys aren't even half way set up! lol
RW Time of Zepher









Bryrpatch Kiss Me If You Can "Milo"
+Might be for sale next year.+









Faithful Crown Flash In Time "Flash" (Zepher's son & Full brother to Honey)
1x Res. Champion
+Might be for sale next year+
Brown goat with his is a wether, he's Orchy's son.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful goats!! I think your boys are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....they are all gorgeous....  thanks for sharing with us.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! :drool:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Amy......very nice goats....soooooo healthy looking!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your goats are beautiful! Just lovely!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ALL GORGEOUS!!!  I always loved those long ears :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love those pretty faces perfectly framed by those ears! Very nice looking herd!


----------

